# Shrimp Shell Reduction For Sauces



## Yobenny

I thought I'd share this since the guys here are gulf oriented and can actually get the heads on shrimp needed for this. 
I guess you would technically call this is a shrimp stock reduction using shells to make the stock. Callit what you like, when it gets time to make a sauce for anything with shrimp in it, this stuff launches you straight into the French Quarter. Shrimp and grits, shrimp and pasta, shrimp poboy, flounder stuffing, kicked tartar or cocktail sauce, over steak, baste smoked mullet, the ways to use this stuff is endless.
I use it most to make cream sauces for shrimp and fish.

To make this reduction, you need heads on shrimp so you can peel them and use the heads and tail shells to make this. Here is the basic recipe but play with it as you wish.
2 small onions rough chopped
5 cloves garlic rough chopped
3 seeded and cored Jalapeno peppers chopped
2 or 3 large Bay leaves
1 teaspoon black peppercorns
3 lemons quartered
1/3 cup Worcestershire
1 box chicken stock
1/2 cup white wine
Shrimp heads and shells from 2 pounds shrimp
Water to cover

Add all to pot and simmer 45 min to an hour, not any longer the flavors start to waine. Strain it of solids, put in sauce pan and continue simmering until almost all of the liquid is cooked off, being sure to stir it almost constantly at the end so that it doesnt burn. The concentrate that you are left with is robust and powerful, use a little at a time until you see how much flavor it adds. I hope you can use it! I sure do.
I can post a recipe for a cream sauce made with this if anyone is interested.
ENJOY!


----------



## Yobenny

Also if you like making and eating shrimp or seafood gumbo, follow the directions until removing the solids and then start your gumbo with that stock instead of plain water and it will be oh so much better........


----------



## FishWalton

Obviously you are a chef while I'm just a dabbler at cooking so don't have a lot of knowledge. Question: what is the shelf life of this brew and/or can it or should it be frozen for later use.
I'm sure it's best when fresh, but cooking for one there is often too much which and the rest is retained for later use.


----------



## Yobenny

I freeze it now and then but can't tell you shelf life because it never lasts long enough to go bad. I know it will last 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks for your response. I just dumped about 3 pounds of heads yesterday...drat. 
My shrimp guy made his first drag of the season in the Choctawhatchee Bay last Wednesday night. The catch was medium size shrimp, just right for boiling. 
Next batch I'll give your brew a try and see how it turns out. It sure does sound good.


----------



## Yobenny

Should say that it doesn't smell very appealing when it is in condensed form simply because it is in fact so condensed. So don't let the smell throw you.

Good way to use it:
Make some biscuits
Sautee some spiced shrimp in butter and remove from pan
Add a cup of heavy cream and some spice 
add some of the reduction and stir, add to taste
Simmer until cream thickens slightly, you will see it
stir in several pats of butter, maybe two tablespoons total
add shrimp back into sauce
pour over hot biscuits (or grits, or waffles, toasted french bread, rice or pasta)
ENJOY!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I buy the nestle water bottle cases from sams and dump the water in pitchers and usually do 6-8 pounds of heads and tails but I run them through a blender about 30 mins in and then strain it with cheese cloth. Stores forever frozen and people always ask what the secret ingredient is.


----------



## FishWalton

Hopin...........what do you use the your head brew for?


----------

